# Batwing headlight & Higgins  Color Flow Manual



## Crazybikelady (May 21, 2014)

My maroon and gold batwing headlight and the parts manual for my 1950 Color Flow are on eBay now. Just a heads up. Started at  $0.99 no reserve!


----------



## jpromo (May 21, 2014)

Bikesnbuses on here that has been searching for that color light for a while now. Good luck, bud.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 21, 2014)

jpromo said:


> Bikesnbuses on here that has been searching for that color light for a while now. Good luck, bud.




Dang, wish I had known that... Had posted somethin about them a few weeks ago and nobody mentioned anything. :-/


----------



## jd56 (May 22, 2014)

Didn't last long at the .99 start.....$305 and still going.....crazy money for these for sure....but your's is a nice one.
Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Crazybikelady (May 22, 2014)

*Bike, headlight and manual all SOLD together in package deal. *


----------

